# Allen & Sons ESV



## jbergsing (Jan 18, 2008)

I read that the Allen & Sons ESV uses British spelling. Being made in Scotland it makes sense but if it is true, I need to know before I purchase it. Does someone own this bible and, if so, can you clarify this for me? Thanks!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> I read that the Allen & Sons ESV uses British spelling. Being made in Scotland it makes sense but if it is true, I need to know before I purchase it. Does someone own this bible and, if so, can you clarify this for me? Thanks!



Were can you purchase it from?


----------



## ReformationArt (Jan 18, 2008)

You can purchase it here:

Bibles-Direct.com

I have one (the black goatskin). It is a beautifully bound Bible. They use the Harper Collins ESV, however, as far as I can tell the text is the same as the Crossway editions. Maybe different layout/font/cross references?

However much I am impressed with the supple goat leather (the men of the church like to hold my Bible and stroke it, or hold it close to their face), I am disappointed in the margins. Being that it is a rebound volume, the margin size varies throughout my copy.
In some areas, there may be 2 millimiters of margin!!!!! Other places it's a 1/2 inch.

When paying $130 for a Bible, I expect a little more....... I don't know if this is true of all the Bibles they sell, or if they just messed up on my copy, but you should ask them before purchasing.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

ReformationArt said:


> You can purchase it here:
> 
> Bibles-Direct.com
> 
> ...



Looks good, but the price put me off.


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2008)

I own several, the spellings are no big deal, colour vs color, grey versus gray Saviour rather than Savior. Tht sort of thing, they are expensive....but they will not fall apart in a few years either! (I saw an Allan AV on eBay that had been used but was a "vintage" 1967 it looked great.)


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 18, 2008)

I am blessed to own an Allan's ESV... like the previous poster said, it does have some different spellings, but I don't really notice it. It's a great quality Bible!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> I own several, the spellings are no big deal, colour vs color, grey versus gray Saviour rather than Savior. Tht sort of thing, they are expensive....but they will not fall apart in a few years either! (I saw an Allan AV on eBay that had been used but was a "vintage" 1967 it looked great.)



It drives me mad when Americans complain about English being used properly. You are the ones who have messed it up.


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I own several, the spellings are no big deal, colour vs color, grey versus gray Saviour rather than Savior. Tht sort of thing, they are expensive....but they will not fall apart in a few years either! (I saw an Allan AV on eBay that had been used but was a "vintage" 1967 it looked great.)
> ...


It took us leaving the UK to get it right!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



If only the British parliament hadn't taxed you for tea.


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> I own several, the spellings are no big deal, colour vs color, grey versus gray Saviour rather than Savior. Tht sort of thing, they are expensive....but they will not fall apart in a few years either! (I saw an Allan AV on eBay that had been used but was a "vintage" 1967 it looked great.)


I suppose it isn't a big deal. I would have preferred the American (CORRECT, Mr. Richie!) spelling, however. I really can't afford one but am saving up to treat myself to something really nice. I've heard the Legacy Reference Bible from Crossway is really nice, as well, but I doubt it much compares to the Allen.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> It drives me mad when Americans complain about English being used properly. You are the ones who have messed it up.



A mad Englishman? What a concept? Call the Guinness Book of World Records people, quick!

Isn't there something about "Mad dogs and Englishmen/Go out in the midday sun." I wonder what that means?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 18, 2008)

Allan is reprinting the ESV this May with the updated ESV text and fixing a couple issues (bleeding text, paper grain facing wrong direction, etc) that were present in some of the bibles in the past printing. So I would wait a few months...but they are definetly worth the investment. 

etexas originally turned me on to Allan's and I am hooked having bought all three of their ESV editions (although I had to return all of them because of slight defects...but I will be back on the boat this May/June)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > It drives me mad when Americans complain about English being used properly. You are the ones who have messed it up.
> ...



You would be wasting your time; I'm Irish.


----------

